# smoked baked beans



## snooze (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about smoking baked beans. Any tips would be great. Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 18, 2015)

Use the search feature for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.  Great stuff and you can play with the recipe to your heart's content if you're creative.  I make them fairly often. 

Ah heck, here's the link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Use the search feature for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.  Great stuff and you can play with the recipe to your heart's content if you're creative.  I make them fairly often.
> 
> Ah heck, here's the link.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


Yeah, what he said.  Have had mad compliments whenever I've done those.


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from cloudy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## drewed (Apr 18, 2015)

I too use Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, but I don't like green peppers ( I think they make everything taste like green peppers,) so I nixed both the jalapenos and the green peppers and instead used 1 chipotle in adobo, then cut the mustard in half.  Use as much of the chipotles as you want, seeded or not, but more seeds = more heat!  I also use crushed pineapple.

EDIT !  

Be aware!  This makes a LOT of beans.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 18, 2015)

Good catch on the Roll Call Gary!  I was too distracted by thoughts of Dutch's Wicked Beans to catch that.

Welcome snooze!  Glad you're here and already knee deep in one of our favorite side dishes. 

Drewed, yep, it makes a lot of beans, but my wife and I always manage to finish off a pan in 3-4 days. I made the mistake of making just one pan for a work pot luck once.  I gave out recipes for days afterwards to the folks who didn't get any.

I use red peppers instead of green.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## aggie94 (Jun 9, 2015)

Have no idea what section this is in, but used that search feature and found Dutch's Wicked Beans.  Recipe calls for canned beans, anyone try it with dried and how much longer would you have to cook them to get them soft?


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

Aggie94 said:


> Have no idea what section this is in, but used that search feature and found Dutch's Wicked Beans.  Recipe calls for canned beans, anyone try it with dried and how much longer would you have to cook them to get them soft?


Here you go       http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201533/garys-smoked-baked-beans

Gary


----------

